# Anyone been out?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright I got the bug to get fishing. Was out yesterday in a tiny area of open water on a small pond and got a few sunfish for dinner from shore. But a lot of ponds are really starting to lock up good. Anybody ventured out and if so how thick was the ice? Thanks and I hope you guys had a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have an inch on my pond.....snow really screwed it up.....gonna be a lot longer now than expected.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

IFO was reporting someone getting out up in Wellington today


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

looking on MI Sportsman theree have been guys out in the northern part of the state. i know its not ohio but its close. and so is the ice.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Ohio Banker said:


> IFO was reporting someone getting out up in Wellington today


Looks like ill be making a trip to see if the upground has any ice yet. Not goin out but last night was cold, calm and clear. A few more nights of that and it will be fish on!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

my dad lives in northern mi , talked to him the other night he said theres 4'' out on lake mitchel and some diehards out there. we should be good to go here soon. around here milton was 100% open as of yesterday. the ponds are completly locked so that would be the best for first ice i assume. fm


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I talked to a guy yesterday at mogadore bait and tackle. He was going out off of Palm rd. I just checked the ice on my pond today, 2.5". the wind blew the snow off of my pond probably going to try it tomorrow


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I need at least 6" of ice before I go out that's just what i feel comfortable with.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Stopped at a small pond today not expecting much ice but it had about 2.5" of nasty white ice on it. Took a few steps and it sounded like I was walking on styrofoam so I quickly got back to shore. I hate seeing that white ice, very misleading.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Took the Yak to berlin today. Lake is wide open from Bonner ramp on south. Caught some crappie but no eyes, using vibe. It was fun warming up the Marcum and playing with the fish or I should say the fish playing me, alot of them were looking but no takers.
As i was paddling out about 5:30, ice was starting to form, I could hear it hitting the yak.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope the ice will be building that way. Planning a trip to go to berlin or skeeter hopefully next weekend. Bring on the ice!!!!!


----------

